# Plastic bagging machine for t-shirts



## mikekomm (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a t-shirt bagging device that I seen in a factory somewhere a longtime ago. Basically the bags have a flap that has two holes in it that sit on a set of pins on the fixture. Above that is a funnel type device that you drop the shirt though and it falls into the bag. I remember it having an air blower that opened the bag to make it easier to getthe shirt into the bag.

Anyone know where to get one of these or what would be the correct forum for this question?

Mike


----------



## NathanAnderson (Feb 15, 2007)

I would check out M&R. I know they have some t-shirt packaging equipment.


----------

